# Chicago beer...spelling error



## jughed (Dec 25, 2007)

Since soda and dairy bottles are my thing, I'm not at all familliar with Seipps beer bottles, and would like to know if this one with the "CHICAGA" error is common or not. It was found at an antique store, the price was fairly cheap and the condition is great, so it now sits on the bar. Kinda neat to have.


----------



## jughed (Dec 25, 2007)

another pic,...any estimates on production year???
 thanks for any info


----------



## Johnny Bottles (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jughed and to the Forum. Conrad Seipp was for many years the leading brewery in Chicago. His bottles in varies shapes & sizes are common.Your bottle dates to right before prohibition.The Conrad Seipp Brewing Co. never survived prohibition. I believe Chicago is indeed spelled in error, I have not seen that on other Seipp bottles. Hope this helps, John


----------



## jughed (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info Johnny, and merry Christmas to everyone..BTW 'Chicago' is correctly spelled on the bottom


----------



## idigjars (Dec 26, 2007)

Interesting Jughed.  Thanks for sharing the pic.  Do you collect Chicago beers?  Or all Chicago bottles?   Paul


----------



## jughed (Dec 26, 2007)

Paul, i normally don't collect Chicago bottles, but the error on this one caught my eye 
 i collect all types of Springfield Il bottles


----------

